# Seite nur teilweise neu laden



## infdb (23. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Probelm: und zwar hab ich eine Seite mit diversen DIVs augebaut, ein DIV davon beinhaltet ein Chat, dabei wird chat.php includiert. Wie schaffe ich es nun, dass diese includierte Datei z.B. alle 5 sec. aktualisiert wird, OHNE dass dabei die komplett page aktualisiert wird
Habe schon gegooglet und überall wird mir Ajax empfohlen, aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus, geht das nicht irgendwie mit PHP oder Javascript

Danke für eure Hilfe
mfg infdb


----------



## NoUse4aNick (23. März 2010)

geht per html über frame bzw iframe.

Finde ich persönlich zwar unschön, ist aber genau das was du willst 

Liebe Grüße
NoUse4aNick


----------



## Maik (23. März 2010)

Hi,





infdb hat gesagt.:


> Habe schon gegooglet und überall wird mir Ajax empfohlen, aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus, geht das nicht irgendwie mit PHP oder Javascript


Ajax ist Javascript 

https://developer.mozilla.org/de/AJAX/Getting_Started

mfg Maik


----------



## infdb (23. März 2010)

ok danke für den Tipp.
ich werde mich mal genauer informieren, falls ihr einen guten Link dazu habt, wäre es nett, wenn ihr ihn posten könntet.
gruß infdb


----------



## NoUse4aNick (23. März 2010)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eingebettete.htm

Du musst auf deiner eingebetteten Seite nur noch ein meta refresh im head Bereich definieren, würde dir aber für einen Chat wirklich eher ajax ans Herz legen.

Für einen Link zu AJAX siehe Maik's beitrag

Liebe Grüße
NoUse4aNick


----------

